# new smoker



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

here are some pics of my new smoker and the first smoked ribs.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Man, those came out beautiful. I need a little understanding though. There is a fire box on the end of the smoke chamber, so what is the butane tank for?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I sure hope you have shorts on! sweet pit!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

my brother retro fit some burners in the chamber so i can use it as a gas grill also....yes to the shorts. i wear them year round.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

That's a perfect size, mind me asking what kind... Looks to be something similar I saw at Academy yesterday.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

thats dedication right there. I figured the gas tank was some kind of toe warmer


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

oklahoma joes from academy


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Picked up the same pit a few weeks ago for our fish camp. Also did minor welding with the legs and loose items. Its pretty solid now. Those ribs look really good and have a perfect crust. Did you wrap them after smoking or leave open while cooking?


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

wrapped them for about an hour after about three hours smoke then let them rest about 45 minutes before plating. ditto on the legs and loose things, all got welded. planning on raising it up a bit too.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I was just looking at this pit a few minutes ago at Academy. I liked it...except for it being so short. Why would they do that? I don't want to go home and re-build the legs, weld up loose parts, etc... so I'm going to look at buying something else.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> I was just looking at this pit a few minutes ago at Academy. I liked it...except for it being so short. Why would they do that? I don't want to go home and re-build the legs, weld up loose parts, etc... so I'm going to look at buying something else.


Price and the fact its made in China. Average persons height is like 5'1".


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the legs are telescoping. Just pull em out and tighten up the bolt. They had to have built them that way, unless their target base were Hobbits.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice custom pit. 
Those rib's look good!!!:texasflag


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Only thing ugly in those pics is the cook.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

Only thing ugly in those pics is the cook


> PLEASE!real nice fellow though!


----------

